# Haunted Tree



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Try this:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/103804-tree-stump.html
or:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/109371-my-haunted-tree.html

Really nice, some guesses as to how it was made, but no tutorial:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/109406-wicked-tree-build.html


----------



## justmedjn (Oct 13, 2012)

thanx for the leads....combining different details from different trees....so far, so good!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

This was my favorite on the site so far: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108311-tree-restless-spirits.html 

I finished my tree over the weekend and need to get the pictures up tonight. Here he is a week ago: 










Update with an image of my tree painted:


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Dark Gardener has an album that shows how to make an awesome tree. http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-dark-gardener-albums-haunted-tree-new-2008.html


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 14, 2013)

James B. said:


> This was my favorite on the site so far: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108311-tree-restless-spirits.html
> 
> I finished my tree over the weekend and need to get the pictures up tonight. Here he is a week ago:
> 
> ...


Just a question... have you thought about using a red flood in the body instead of the black...layer - make it look demonic - cut the eyes out and remove the black layer behind the teeth? Might look pretty cool... but the Tree looks awesome.... Just realized this is over a year old....


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm working on a fake stump/branch holder for my spider victim scene. I'm using a black plastic pot a shrub came in and some different sizes of pvc as a base. The pipes will be put into holes cut in the pot, sealed, then the pot filled with cement for weight. Next will come a coat of great stuff then some sculpting and painting. Once done I'll be able to stick some branches into the pipes to create a small scraggly tree, without having to store an entire tree, just the base. Hopefully the cement will be heavy enough for it to be free standing, but if not I can pin it with some tent stakes around the bottom. So far I've got a 4" pipe for the main branch, a couple 2" pipes and one 1" pipe attached to the pot. Just need some warmer weather to get back to work on it.


----------



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

is that great stuff?


----------

